# New 500l tank project plans



## LondonDragon (28 Mar 2008)

Hi guys,

Don't know if you guys saw this on the PFK forum, just to show what I am planning for my next tank.
I have a nice corner in the living room for a tank and would be nice if I could build something in place in an "L" shape.
I have been looking around and have send the plans to various companies but so far had no luck with quotes and someone interested in doing something like this, i don't see it being that complicated, I just don't have the experience to try something like this myself, don't want to wake up in the morning with a flooded house.
On the drawing I sketched in a sump, but this could be replaced with a couple of filters instead.

This is the corner in question with the measurements:






Proposed stand, did this in wood, but could be metal or anything else:





Wooden stand:





Tanks on stand:





Wood framing:





Finished product with wood paneling and doors:





Tank measuments:





What do you guys think? Know any good aquarium custom builders?

Comments and critics always welcomed


----------



## GreenNeedle (28 Mar 2008)

There was a tank setup like this on ebay the other month which was all built in BUT was several 4ft tanks in a U (3 walls)  Lookd great and I would guess easier to maintain (and problem solve) than 1 large L shaped tank.

You could try these guys (Oneof thesponsors on TFF)
http://www.windsor-aquatics.co.uk/

Andy


----------



## Ed Seeley (28 Mar 2008)

Would look awesome.  I think Andy's got a point though, two smaller rectangular tanks would be a lot easier and cheaper and you could either link them with the filters to circulate the water between all the tanks or have two completely separate systems.  The only thing I might say is about the width and height of the tanks.  At 2ft high but just over 1ft wide maintenance could be a real headache.


----------



## Themuleous (2 Apr 2008)

Woo, that would be an amazing tank!  Loving the drawings 

Sam


----------



## bugs (2 Apr 2008)

I'm guessing you live in a house with the stairs going up the middle (i.e. between two rooms). Perhaps 1930's? Hence the shape of the space available?

That aside... I always have a nagging concern about the stress dynamics on L-shaped tanks. I'm no engineer etc and I know L-shaped tanks exist but to have two heavy objects "hanging" off a junction makes my head hurt to think about what's going on.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Apr 2008)

bugs said:
			
		

> I'm guessing you live in a house with the stairs going up the middle (i.e. between two rooms). Perhaps 1930's? Hence the shape of the space available?
> 
> That aside... I always have a nagging concern about the stress dynamics on L-shaped tanks. I'm no engineer etc and I know L-shaped tanks exist but to have two heavy objects "hanging" off a junction makes my head hurt to think about what's going on.


Solid concrete 30cm walls and concrete floors built in the 50's the tank is going nowhere


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Apr 2008)

will look ace if you get it built, try wharf aqautics but i dont think they deliver, email them for a quote, they got back to me in 3days.

You could also have a glass wall going across the front to make a massive corner aquarium but maintenance will be a pain in the a***


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Apr 2008)

Can't really be built off site, it will have to have the base built in place and then the glass glued in place also.
As its an L shape it won't really go into the corner if you built it outside 
I though about the corner tank for an Arrowana which I always been a fan off, but I would rather have the L shapped tank, would have larger viewing area and would have a greater impact.
Last quote I got was for 7 grand which I thought was ridiculous lol


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Apr 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Last quote I got was for 7 grand



ouch! i got a quote for a 200l (100x40x45cm approx) and it would of cost Â£240, not bad really, maybe you could build it yourself? Or are you not one of the DIY people lol.

Good luck, 

Aaron


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Apr 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> ouch! i got a quote for a 200l (100x40x45cm approx) and it would of cost Â£240, not bad really, maybe you could build it yourself? Or are you not one of the DIY people lol.
> Good luck,
> Aaron


I wouldn't be able to sleep at night after I built it thats the problem LOL and I don't really know anyone that would build such I thing, I have a budget of around 3 grand for tank and some equipment that I tought would be more.
Just have to try a few more takn builders and see what I can get. thanks


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Apr 2008)

bugs said:
			
		

> That aside... I always have a nagging concern about the stress dynamics on L-shaped tanks. I'm no engineer etc and I know L-shaped tanks exist but to have two heavy objects "hanging" off a junction makes my head hurt to think about what's going on.



I think this poster was referring to outwards rather than downwards, in that the shape of the tank L might cause stress problems on the joint at the corner of the L!! and therefore leaks, waterfalls, cascades or with this tank size Tsunami!!!

Andy


----------



## Arana (13 Apr 2008)

Here's some inspiration...


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Apr 2008)

Arana said:
			
		

> Here's some inspiration...


Now thats cool, where did you get it? would be curious to read some more about it. Thanks


----------



## TDI-line (13 Apr 2008)

Wow, i like that.


----------



## Arana (13 Apr 2008)

I found it here http://www.plantgeek.net/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=358 and thought of you  not much info about it tho'


----------



## Aeropars (14 Apr 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> will look ace if you get it built, try wharf aqautics but i dont think they deliver, email them for a quote, they got back to me in 3days.
> 
> You could also have a glass wall going across the front to make a massive corner aquarium but maintenance will be a pain in the a***



They do deliver and have quoted me in the past for everything including lighton on a custom tank.


----------



## Azaezl (14 Apr 2008)

How about going with acrylic if your worried about it leaking? Plus that way you could have an unobstructed view of the tank, will probably cost a little more but it's supposedly safer then glass(as in less likely to leak / break) & is alot lighter.

Have a look at this acrylic bow front L shape tank, looks pretty good 

http://www.talkingtanks.com/custom.php


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Apr 2008)

Thanks for the replies 

I will have to give those guys a call and see what they can do. Although I think no one will take it on as it must be assemble in place due to the place where its going.
Acrylic custom piece for the front must cost a fortune also! I will give it a shot and see 

Cheers


----------



## Spider Pig (14 Apr 2008)

Could you cut down costs using some other water resistant material other than glass for the sections against the wall, as this will support against outward bowing. Could you get the same effect of an L shaped tank with two rectangular tanks and some clever planting where they meet to give the effect of a continuous tank?


----------



## LondonDragon (14 May 2008)

Thanks to jayne and hubby for some tips and recomendations, got a decent quote for the tank build, this might still be on after all, can't wait to find out more info from the supplier


----------



## Arana (14 May 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> this might still be on after all, can't wait to find out more info from the supplier



Cool  will look forward to seeing this one go ahead


----------



## LondonDragon (14 May 2008)

Arana said:
			
		

> Cool  will look forward to seeing this one go ahead


If this actually goes ahead then I will create a full journal of the process with plenty of photos, I have a couple of grand set aside for this and the quote is well within my budget, think I can also buy all the equipement with my budget too, lights and filters, heaters, already have the CO2 kit, might even reach for substrate and some plants also 
Can't wait, just waiting for email from supplier for timescales when they can do it 

They quoted on 10mm glass think this will be enough? or should I ask for something stronger?


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Jun 2008)

Looks like this is dead and burried! Can't find someone to build this damn tank! Oh well, might get a Juwel 240 or 300! or both!


----------



## TDI-line (17 Jun 2008)

What happened LD?


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Jun 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> What happened LD?


The guys that quoted me inicially said in the end was too far to travel to build it, so I am back to square one!


----------



## TDI-line (17 Jun 2008)

How about just getting 2 made from your local MA, then slip them in the space Tetris style.


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Jun 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> How about just getting 2 made from your local MA, then slip them in the space Tetris style.


Would still need to build a stand in place, I have a couple of mates that are carpenters, so that could be a possibility. But the single tank would look much nicer


----------



## TDI-line (17 Jun 2008)

Do you have any other possible new places for a larger tank at your place?


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Jun 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Do you have any other possible new places for a larger tank at your place?


Not in the living room!


----------



## Tankbuilder (20 Jul 2008)

Hi Guys,  
I am new to the site, marine keeper myself but very interested in aquascaping. I like your tank design but can see an issue attempting to build it on site, due to the clamping systems used to construct these tanks.  Don't see a problem constructing the tank and delivering, so long as there is suitable access.  The only issue I see is installing it into the space available.  You may need to shorten one of the lengths of the sides to achieve this.  We are constantly making tanks similar to this in design.  If you would like to contact me direct I would be more than happy to help.   email: ray@aquariums.ltd.uk.


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Jul 2008)

Graeme and i went abd had a guided tour of Aquariums Limited and as far as i'm conserned these guys are the business!
Well worth getting in touch, they certainly know their stuff.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jul 2008)

Tankbuilder said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> I am new to the site, marine keeper myself but very interested in aquascaping. I like your tank design but can see an issue attempting to build it on site, due to the clamping systems used to construct these tanks.  Don't see a problem constructing the tank and delivering, so long as there is suitable access.  The only issue I see is installing it into the space available.  You may need to shorten one of the lengths of the sides to achieve this.  We are constantly making tanks similar to this in design.  If you would like to contact me direct I would be more than happy to help.   email: ray@aquariums.ltd.uk.



Email sent!


----------



## PM (2 Aug 2008)

Ooh!  *Tankbuilder*, now that sounds like a user we need to get to know better    (sssh)!


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Aug 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> Ooh!  *Tankbuilder*, now that sounds like a user we need to get to know better    (sssh)!


Well so far no replies! lol so not very good after all!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (2 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> PM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awwww.. thats a shame.. i was hoping for some top building tips!


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Aug 2008)

http://www.windsor-aquatics.co.uk/

how about here? Just been looking on TFF, CFC has had a 900g tank built on site in London Too!


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Aug 2008)

I have given up on the idea!! thanks for the link though.


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I have given up on the idea!! thanks for the link though.



Ok


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Mar 2010)

Hi guys, some developments in this tank, there is a possibility that this might go ahead after all, meeting the tank builder tomorrow afternoon.

Now just wanting some advice really, 60cm to high? sump or no sump? How many filters for a 500l tank if not the sump option??

Many thanks


----------



## Tony Swinney (25 Mar 2010)

Hi Paulo

Good to hear this might be a goer - it'll make a great journal   

I limited my optiwhite to 55cm tall, as this means I can comfortably reach the substrate.  My discus tank is 60cm, and is built into the wall higher than it would be on a stand, so you have to get steps out to reach the substrate which is a pain!

I'd say 2 good filters (eheim 2075's) would do the job, plus a koralia or 2.  it'll be interesting to devise a flow pattern for this shape tank so you dont get deadspots.

Look forward to the update.

Tony


----------



## Ajm200 (25 Mar 2010)

I'm no expert but for filtration, I  guess you will need to treat this as though it is two smaller tanks to get good circulation. Can't see how you'd get decent flow round the front corner otherwise.  Couple of the bigger filters like the FX5 or ideally the eheim equivalent should be ok

On a big tank I'd go for a sump for ease of maintenance if I didn't have little ones around.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Mar 2010)

Thanks Tony, I will consider the 55cm max, as I do intend to make this a high tech planted with carpeting plants.

I am not that keen on the idea of using a sump at the moment, just wondering if I should built it in anyway in case I want to take that road in the future, and run my filters pipe work via that or drill the tank itself??

Since it will be up against the wall on all sides then its pretty much impossible to run extra stuff afterwards if I don't make provisions for it now.

I already have a JBL e1500 so was thinking of adding a second or maybe even a third as they are pretty cheap at Â£90 each and rated at 1500lph.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Tony Swinney (25 Mar 2010)

Just another thought Paulo...

I have problems with my tank thats in the wall with installing the koralias as you can't get the magnets on the back of the glass due to it being up against the wall.  The internal suction cups work for a while but seem to vibrate loose very easily.

Tony


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Mar 2010)

Ajm200 said:
			
		

> I'm no expert but for filtration, I  guess you will need to treat this as though it is two smaller tanks to get good circulation. Can't see how you'd get decent flow round the front corner otherwise.  Couple of the bigger filters like the FX5 or ideally the eheim equivalent should be ok
> On a big tank I'd go for a sump for ease of maintenance if I didn't have little ones around.


Tanks Ajm, just worried about CO2 loss due to the sump! I will see how this can work out.



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Just another thought Paulo...
> I have problems with my tank thats in the wall with installing the koralias as you can't get the magnets on the back of the glass due to it being up against the wall.  The internal suction cups work for a while but seem to vibrate loose very easily.
> Tony


Thanks for that Tony, never through about the magnet!! The idea would be 3 filters with spray bars running all along the entire size of the tank on both directions of the "L".

But for that I would need at least 3 filters I think, I will see what the tank builder suggests, but a sump does give me more control over turnover as I would just increase the size of the pump, or have two pumps one for the right hand side and one for the left on spraybars.


----------



## Ajm200 (25 Mar 2010)

If you have the cash. Two filters in each half would give you redundancy from a flow perspective.  If one fails the other would still move the water in that side of the tank.  Too many years in IT brainwashed into considering redundancy in everything. Positioning 3 filters to get even flow over the whole tank might be challenging.


----------



## Ajm200 (25 Mar 2010)

I did look into a covered sump but was still concerned that the kids would get into it. If the sump could be setup so that there was very little splashing and it was covered you could probably minimse co2 loss.  The tank designer can probably give you the best advice  on how to achieve this.


----------



## bigmatt (25 Mar 2010)

Would an overtank trickle filter do the business?  It might mean having a long one built to spec (i think) unless you could find a couple of AquaOne AR980s that are being broken for spares.  Just to clarify i have one of the afore mentioned AR980s and it has a powerhead that pumps water through a spraybar over the media trays that are held in what is best described as a covered trough along the length of the tank.  Water then returns through an overflow at the far end.  Whilst my tank isn't heavily stocked i've found this filter to be astoundingly good - really easy to maintain, high flow rate and tons of media. It has the advantage for you of also not needing any holes drilled in the tank for sump or thinking round the headache of filter tubing, and you could pretty much make the filter as big as you wanted with all that space above the tank (for example stacking media trays vertically as well as horizontally) - you could even have it made in acrylic or glass so you can see when your media needs cleaning!
Cheers!
Matt


----------



## Robert1979b (25 Mar 2010)

Hi Dragon, 

I would have a couple of concerns about this design. The first is narrow deep tanks are always a pig. I have two tanks in the alcoves either side of a chimney which are 12" deep and 30" tall and if i was to redo them i would not go as tall again. There is a low surface are to volume ratio which decreases O2 levels esp lower in the tank. Also any scape is going to look very flat. 

The second is the join at the front. I would ask for a top and bottom brace bar on each side, getting this right will be the key to the tank looking good as well. If this is a dirty big wide join i don't think you will enjoy the tank as much. 

For filtration I would go with a huge sump and an OR6500 or bigger. I would go with a linea flow from one end to the other, prahaps with a power head to help it round the corner. 

It will look the bomb if you get it right.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Mar 2010)

Many thanks for all the input guys, I am just worried about the sump being noisy and CO2 escaping it.
The front glass is going to be opti-white for clarity, I am just thinking which colour I should paint the back and sides, if black, blue or white? 

After what Tony mentioned I am going for 55cm max, which probably end up filling just 50cm, at the moment my Rio 125 is 36cm deep so I know what I will have to work with in terms of the scaping, not the best but good enough for me and I don't want the tank sticking out of the wall.

The guys that are coming to see me tomorrow are very experienced tank builders and mostly marine tanks, so I am sure they know what they are doing.

Here is a tank they just finished installing:










Really looking forward to this now, pending the site visit and structural approval this should be on!! happy days!!


----------



## Robert1979b (25 Mar 2010)

Noise and CO2 loss both have the same cause, surface agitation. As long as the pipe into the sump is below the water line and the sump is a nice 3 compartment job without too much of a cascade you should be fine. I would rather just turn the CO2 up and burn through an extra few canisters than have poor filtration. 

That said, I only pay Â£5 for a 5kg refill from a local fire extinguisher maintenance place. 
Rob


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Mar 2010)

After meeting the supplier yesterday he gave me the idea of rather the wood have the entire front in painted glass, either black or white, black would be too much for the living room so I am thinking all white to match most of the walls. Here how it would look, would look more modern and more my style rather than the wood.





and the technical details:





What do you guys think?


----------



## Jase (27 Mar 2010)

Sexy! A great project Paulo, I look forward to how it develops


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Mar 2010)

Jase said:
			
		

> Sexy! A great project Paulo, I look forward to how it develops


Just waiting for a quote on the glass option and then its all systems go, hopefully it will be done in the next couple of months  can't wait.


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Mar 2010)

this is great to see you doing it


----------



## Jase (28 Mar 2010)

Just a thought, is this replacing the Rio or an addition to...?


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Mar 2010)

Jase said:
			
		

> Just a thought, is this replacing the Rio or an addition to...?


At the moment its a replacement but who knows! I might find a corner for the Rio lol


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (29 Mar 2010)

Who have you gone to for the tank build? Or is it a non-sponsor so you can't say


----------



## chilled84 (29 Mar 2010)

This is going to look simply beutifull, what a tank its going to be, can just imagine standing infrount of that l shape tank and feeling like im actually under there with the fish, I am however thinking what the flow will be like withing there, even unplanted, let alone planted, Im sure it will be fine. Going to be watching this one.


----------



## mlgt (29 Mar 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Jase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will be a good winter home for Pixie & Chelsea


----------



## mr. luke (30 Apr 2010)

Epic crs breedign tank?


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Apr 2010)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> Epic crs breedign tank?


Haha I wish, the quote came in to high in the end so I might as well forget about this tank once and for all!


----------

